# marijuana What would you rate when your car stinks after????



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Having so few drivers on the road I am now seeing repeat customer and I do not pick anyone up under 4.79. So far it has worked so I am rating passenger more stickler and hope other will also. 4.9 and over almost no issue. 4.89-4.80 usually no issue though seems like they are the ones smelling and stinking up my car like a pot field. From now on 3.0 if my car stinks, its nor fair to next passenger and I am running low on Lysol.

And by the way 4.69 and below I will take if I am looking for good video of dash cam to show friends. Example stupid me took one because it was a block away at midnight. Toddler comes out the door then another child followed by mom with a dog under her arm all with no masks, Mom was slick trying to get toddler to get in the car so I couldn't pull away only issue was she to small to open the door by herself. I told her to get back out of the street and wait for mom. As mom approaches I ask if she has a car seat? Figure start with the obvious issue 1st. Right away she started telling me she doesnt need a car seat the last Uber drove her there with no issue???? Well you know how the rest went as I pulled away. I did do that to myself wanting to see how her rating represented her actions. She was still rated to high though I helped that...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I never had a bag of food or subway talk back to me . I m not missing passengers .


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

It never fails.....
If you tell a PAX they can't do something you are the ONLY ONE who EVER said no in the history of Rideshare. :roflmao: 

I think I better go back to my old easy peasy job.....of poking hornets nests and taking honey from bear cubs.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> I think I better go back to my old easy peasy job.....of taking honey from bear cubs.


Bear would advise otherwise.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

sorry Bear....just kidding

I respect Bear.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

The only five star ratings I give are cars that smell like Blue Dream, AK-47, Gorilla Glue.
Fresher the better.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> The only five star ratings I give are cars that smell like Blue Dream, AK-47, Gorilla Glue.
> Fresher the better.


Hell yea!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If a rider does something to piss me off enough to not get a 5; they’re getting a 1. I like to make things easy for myself.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, I agree with the poster above, if you don’t rate 5 they get 1, it weeds out the bad riders much faster. If you don’t want that person in your car again chances are other good drivers don’t either, help make it easier for all of us and just rate 1 or 5


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Holy Shoot! Look at all those Socks!










1 or 5 for me

I either want your money again or I do not.

Two years of RS and (7) 1 stars. three of them were actually dangerous.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

When a rider stinks my car up with skunk weed it's an Immediate 1 star, along with a please do not pair me again email to support. I use Ozium and even that doesn't cover it up. My next passengers always complain for 2-3 rides even if I drive with windows down to clear it doesn't help. Nasty ass habit. Last thing I need is a false accusation due to some nasty ass riders habit. 

I actually put one out about 6 months back it was so bad. And I had to stop driving for about an hour while I wiped down the whole car with Clorox wipes to help clear the odor.... At least bleach smell ends up smelling clean and not like I just toked one up..

F that....


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Having so few drivers on the road I am now seeing repeat customer and I do not pick anyone up under 4.79. So far it has worked so I am rating passenger more stickler and hope other will also. 4.9 and over almost no issue. 4.89-4.80 usually no issue though seems like they are the ones smelling and stinking up my car like a pot field. From now on 3.0 if my car stinks, its nor fair to next passenger and I am running low on Lysol.
> 
> And by the way 4.69 and below I will take if I am looking for good video of dash cam to show friends. Example stupid me took one because it was a block away at midnight. Toddler comes out the door then another child followed by mom with a dog under her arm all with no masks, Mom was slick trying to get toddler to get in the car so I couldn't pull away only issue was she to small to open the door by herself. I told her to get back out of the street and wait for mom. As mom approaches I ask if she has a car seat? Figure start with the obvious issue 1st. Right away she started telling me she doesnt need a car seat the last Uber drove her there with no issue???? Well you know how the rest went as I pulled away. I did do that to myself wanting to see how her rating represented her actions. She was still rated to high though I helped that...


????

You can't rate someone if you cancel first off, and second off who gives a shit about ratings?

If you can't handle the "bad" pax then find another job &#129315;


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

If they share five stars. No share = 1 star 😂


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I just don't get why it smells like they were smoking weed up until the second their uber arrives, and then for another 4 minutes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*marijuana What would you rate when your car stinks after????*

Marijuana left in car, 5*. 
No marijuana left in car, 1*.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would give them the same rating that John Belushi's character 'Blutarsky' was given on his report card in Animal House ...

0.0

Then I would put them on double-secret probation.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Having so few drivers on the road I am now seeing repeat customer and I do not pick anyone up under 4.79. So far it has worked so I am rating passenger more stickler and hope other will also. 4.9 and over almost no issue. 4.89-4.80 usually no issue though seems like they are the ones smelling and stinking up my car like a pot field. From now on 3.0 if my car stinks, its nor fair to next passenger and I am running low on Lysol.
> 
> And by the way 4.69 and below I will take if I am looking for good video of dash cam to show friends. Example stupid me took one because it was a block away at midnight. Toddler comes out the door then another child followed by mom with a dog under her arm all with no masks, Mom was slick trying to get toddler to get in the car so I couldn't pull away only issue was she to small to open the door by herself. I told her to get back out of the street and wait for mom. As mom approaches I ask if she has a car seat? Figure start with the obvious issue 1st. Right away she started telling me she doesnt need a car seat the last Uber drove her there with no issue???? Well you know how the rest went as I pulled away. I did do that to myself wanting to see how her rating represented her actions. She was still rated to high though I helped that...


I'd be too busy chasing them down for their dealer's number.

For a friend, of course


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I've smoked weed with passengers before.

Ozium is a driver's friend.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Too much of a hassle to pick and choose pax, I take all pax who bother to show up, if the car stinks after they exit I put all four windows down to blow it out of there before the next pax.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Do you say anything to a ride if the rider before stunk like weed? I could care less if people smoked or did whatever so long as it doesn't hurt my income.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I've had some so bad my car still smelled the next morning... Cant stand that stank... And most times my next passengers notice it immediately... Very uncool. Immediate 1 🌟 and a please don't pair again request.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a guy once who was the all-time weed stank champion. He was also carrying a big duffle bad that reeked. (wonder what was in it?)

I tried to be annoyed but he was so baked he was just funny as shit. Emptied out my Ozium and it didn't even work. I don't like the smell but I also don't get worked up over it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> Do you say anything to a ride if the rider before stunk like weed? I could care less if people smoked or did whatever so long as it doesn't hurt my income.


Put windows down after they get out on your way to your next ride.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I just don't get why it smells like they were smoking weed up until the second their uber arrives, and then for another 4 minutes.


Because they were hot-boxing in the bathroom up until the second you arrived. Maximizing.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

What would I rate ?

Depends how good the weed was.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know why the smell lingers so much for everyone else. Roll down the windows for a few and it's gone. 10% of my late night pax are baked, much less trouble than drunks!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I ignore it and spray the car with Ozium afterward but I will warn someone if they reek of it and are going to a job. About 5-10 minutes until I get there I will ask "Are you going to work?" then ask if their employer is cool with weed "because you know I can smell it right? This has elicited two reactions...the oh crap and the yeah its no big deal. One guy became so paranoid :coolio: because he said he was on the verge of losing his job that he asked to be dropped off at a burger king to clean up


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Marijuana stink always gets 1 Star. Period.

And not just because of the stink; also because they are ALWAYS the ones who make me wait 2+ minutes outside their housebefore they come out.



TBone said:


> I ignore it and spray the car with Ozium afterward but I will warn someone if they reek of it and are going to a job. About 5-10 minutes until I get there I will ask "Are you going to work?" then ask if their employer is cool with weed "because you know I can smell it right? This has elicited two reactions...the oh crap and the yeah its no big deal. One guy became so paranoid :coolio: because he said he was on the verge of losing his job that he asked to be dropped off at a burger king to clean up


Why warn them?

They deserve it.

Would you warn an airline pilot to avoid their boss or TSA because they stink of alcohol?

They DESERVE to get caught for going to work impaired.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Marijuana stink always gets 1 Star. Period.
> 
> And not just because of the stink; also because they are ALWAYS the ones who make me wait 2+ minutes outside their housebefore they come out.
> 
> ...


I've never come across anyone that really had an important job ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ mostly restaurant/bar workers. its basically being smoked openly here


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

5 stars, nothing less.


----------

